# New puppy with diahorrea



## Moondancer (Aug 6, 2017)

I have had my beautiful cockapoo puppy for 4 days, I know it's early days but she does seem to have pretty constant diahorrea.
I am feeding her on Beta Puppy dry kibble, as the breeder was but have been moistening it as on the pack, although the breeder fed it dry. Also she is a bit ribby so would like to increase her food and add some wet food too.
I have been giving her some cold cooked chicken thinking that would be OK.
Any advice anyone?


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

It's pretty normal for a new puppy to have diarrhea in the first couple days. Settling in to a new home can be stressful and hard on their stomach however if you haven't had a vet check her out yet I would just so you can settle your mind. Diarrhea can have so many different causes.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Yes settling in can be stressful. 

Over feeding can result in loose stools. 

Mixing different types of food around then same meal time - e.g. Dry kibble and raw meats. 

Cooked chicken and boiled rice is a good fall back staple. 

At 4 days I'd get the vet to check the pup out anyway. 

There is a vast selection of quality dog foods better than Beta. Some prefer a raw diet, some cooking their own, and there are also high quality kibble. See https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk

I switched from Beta to Acana pretty quick and am now on Orijen. Some of these seem a lot more expensive but the feeding amounts are much smaller due to the dense protein contents. 

A bit ribby is ok, it's behind the ribs and in front of the rear legs - this is where you'll see if it's too thin, the waist will be too slim.


----------



## PippinsMum (Aug 12, 2017)

So Pippin had really bad diarrhoea one evening (it was after I'd taken her to the pub so I think she'd found something dodgy on the floor!) and through the night, I had to let her out every hour (bless her even though she was 3 months she still held it in!) to go. She was really not herself at all, no life in her- I was really worried. The vet told me to give her chicken and rice for 48 hours instead of her normal food (Acana Puppy and Junior) and then slowly mix her food into the chicken and rice mixture after this to reintroduce it back. This totally worked with what she had however it sounds like your puppy might have a slightly different issue which might be stress related. The chicken and rice mixture did settle her stomach though so maybe this might help!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Even better is chicken and sweet potato.


----------

